# Scopehosts.com - 50% Discount on Offshore VPS, Openvz VPS - Russia 100Mbps VPS Hosting



## Scopehosts (Oct 26, 2015)

*RUSSIA 1Gbps LINUX VPS*

******************************************************
Scopehosts provides worldwide quality web hosting and supported services. Get Leased Servers, Hardwares, Networks directly from the datacenter. The OpenVZ VPS Hosting Services are located at 4 Different locations i.e, Netherlands, USA, Germany, Russia and are setup instantly. Get SolusVM Control Panel free with our all VPS Hosting Plans. 

Russia Offshore Linux Openvz VPS Hosting Services gives a lot of freedom to host anything on it.  Russia-VPSUntil it acceptable under our AUP policy. Russian VPS comes with 100Mbps network line, Latest Intel Xeon Quadcore Processors and RAID-10 HDD`s all these features giving out best of the performances towards your requirements.

The VPS are instantly setup on the order placed. Choose any linux operating system which ordering.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*| Datacenter Location : Russia (Moscow) | Platform : OpenVZ(SolusVM) | Setup : Instant* | Test IP : 37.0.120.23 | *
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
​*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
*50% OneTime Offer* on Russia OpenVZ VPS | Code : *UNLIMITED50*
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*******************************
*SELECT YOU PLAN*
*******************************

*Plan 1  :*
*******************************
CPU -  Intel Xeon 
RAM - 512 MB 
Disk Space -  20 GB  
Burstable -  1024  MB  
CPU Core -  1  
Bandwidth - 20TB
*Price: € 6.99 /mo.  * 
+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+
 * >>> ORDER NOW <<< * 
+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+

*Plan 2  :*
*******************************
CPU -  Intel Xeon 
RAM -  1024 MB 
Disk Space  -  50 GB  
Burstable  - 2048 MB  
CPU Core  -  1  
Bandwidth - 20TB
*Price: € 9.99 /mo.  *
+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+
 * >>> ORDER NOW <<< * 
+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+

*Plan 3 :*
*******************************
CPU -  Intel Xeon 
RAM -  2048 MB 
Disk Space  -  120 GB  
Burstable  -  4096 MB  
CPU Core  -  2  
Bandwidth - 20TB
*Price: € 13.99 /mo. *
+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+
 * >>> ORDER NOW <<< * 
+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+

*Plan 4 :*
*******************************
CPU -  Intel Xeon 
RAM -  3072 MB 
Disk Space  -  250 GB  
Burstable  -  6144 MB  
CPU Core  -  2  
Bandwidth - 20TB
*Price: € 18.99 /mo. *
+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+
 * >>> ORDER NOW <<< * 
+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+

*Plan 5 :*
*******************************
CPU -  Intel Xeon 
RAM -  4096 MB 
Disk Space  -  320 GB  
Burstable  -  8192 MB  
CPU Core  -  3  
Bandwidth - 20TB
*Price: € 23.99 /mo. *
+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+
 * >>> ORDER NOW <<< * 
+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+

*Plan 6 :*
*******************************
CPU -  Intel Xeon 
RAM -  5120 MB 
Disk Space  -  400 GB  
Burstable  -  10240 MB  
CPU Core  -  3  
Bandwidth - 20TB
*Price: € 28.99 /mo. *
+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+
 * >>> ORDER NOW <<< * 
+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+

*Plan 7 :*
*******************************
CPU -  Intel Xeon 
RAM -  6144 MB 
Disk Space  -  500 GB  
Burstable  -  12288 MB  
CPU Core  -  4  
Bandwidth - 20TB
*Price: € 37.99 /mo. * 
+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+
 * >>> ORDER NOW <<< * 
+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+

*Optional Add-ons Available Anytime*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
- Extra 1 Dedicated IP Address (IPv4) - € 3 /mo.
- Management Service - € 25 /mo.
- Domain Registration (.com, .net, .org) - € 10.99 /Year
- WHMCS License (Branding) - € 14.99 /mo.
- WHMCS License (No Branding)    - € 17.99 /mo.

*Premium Pro Control Panels*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
- cPanel/WHM Panel - € 12.99 /mo.
- DirectAdmin Panel - € 12.99 /mo.
- Plesk Panel 12 - WebAdmin Edition. (10 Domains) - € 4.99 /mo.
- Plesk Panel 12 - WebPro Edition. (30 Domains) - € 9.99 /mo.
- Plesk Panel 12 - WebHost Edition. (Unlimited Domains) - € 12.99 /mo.

VERIFIED PAYMENT GATEWAYS : 
=================================================== 
Paypal  |  EBS ( Visa & Master Credit Card) |  Payza (Alertpay)  |  Skrill (MoneyBookers)  |  Bankwire Transfer  |  Perfect Money  |  OK PAY

Live Support :
==================================================
24/7 Sales/Technical Ticket System Support  
E-mail Support 
Skype Messenger Support


----------



## joepie91 (Oct 26, 2015)

Is the UNLIMITED50 promo code recurring, or only for the first billing cycle?


----------

